# Grooming questions?



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi all! Sorry I can't be around so much anymore, still reading and enjoying all the adorable malt photos! 

But Miss Gigi needs a new shamp, cond, ect.

So first, what kind of coat does your maltese have(ie cottony, silky, thick)?

What kind of Shampoo and Conditioner do you use?

What kind of daily grooming spray is your favorite?

Also, does your baby shake when given a bath? Gigi has always tremebled in the tub and before AND after she gets in the tub. It never crossed my mind that she is afraid because she doesn't LOVE bath time, but she tolerates it very well. 

Thanks! I know I'm over-due on some new pics, but I'll be putting them up tomorrow for sure!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 10 2010, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871693


> Hi all! Sorry I can't be around so much anymore, still reading and enjoying all the adorable malt photos!
> 
> But Miss Gigi needs a new shamp, cond, ect.
> 
> ...


My Meme has such a good coat that I can use any shampoo. I use Drama Clean, Dove and suave. I do not use a conditioner as conditioner will mat the coat. My Meme does not like bath time at all, but like your Gigi she tolerates it. As for a daily spray I use vellus static spray. She can go 3 days without brushing. I hope this helps. Try a claifying shampoo to get all the previous product off. Drama Clean works wonders. Hope this helps


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks! I've been wondering about something for static! I was also told to condition her longer for static control, and it work a couple days but not much.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nothing that I've used seems to make any difference in Ava's hair, but at the moment I'm using Pure Paws shampoo, Les Pooches conditioner and for a grooming spray, I use either Lexxus' Humectrix Lux (don't know if I spelled that right...) or Lexxus Botonlux. I took her out of the oil because I don't want to have to keep it up forever. But I am thinking of trying the heavy conditioner treatment. She's knotting something terrible. 

For the Abbey and Tink I use all the other products that I've bought for Ava :blink: . They look good no matter what. For Archie I use medicated shampoo and conditioner from the vet, guess it works, he's not itching anymore.  

Good luck! If you find a miracle product, let me know :thmbup:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

hey briana! remy has silky hair with medium thickness and is quite easy to maintain. he occasionally matts but only when he's active when wearing his harness.

i use les pooches tearless shampoo for his daily face wash.

for shampoo/conditioner, i was using crown royale but could not stand the smell so now i'm using my own shampoo/conditioner on him until i find a good one that works. i use the japanese line lux ultra conditioning and it works so well lol! and every month i use bio-groom whitening shampoo.

i use vellus static stabilizer and water to groom. if he's matted, then i'll use coat handler conditioner diluted with water.

remy does not shake BUT he doesn't like bath time. he tolerates it with a huge frown on his face lol.

can't wait to see pics of beautiful gigi!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

This is a great topic, Briana, since many of us are always searching for something even better to try! I prefer to have all of my products match (be the same brand) but that rarely happens, however -- hands down my favorite that I've tried thus far is Nature's Specialties.

Hair Type: London has a thick coat that tends to be more cottony I guess; She mats fairly easily and her hair is not as soft as Preston's. Preston's coat is a DREAM silk coat -- I do not brush him at all during the week and he has never had a single mat in his life!

Hair Length: They are both in modified lamb cuts (#4FC on body, scissored legs/head) so they are easy to maintain. I have had London in full coat before, however.

Current Products:
-Shampoo: Nature's Specialties Plum Silky
-Conditioner: Nature's Specialties Re-Moisturizer (it is considered a "treatment" product that you would typically use perhaps 1x per month, but I love it as a weekly conditioner)
-Grooming Spray: Nature's Specialties Quicker Slicker (it does not build up on the coat throughout the week in my opinion, and it helps them dry faster after a bath. What's not to love about it?! lol)

In the past I have tried several other products, and one product I did like fairly well was the Pet Head So Spoiled conditioner. It did the job well, however I DO like Nature's Specialties Re-Moisturizer even more...but it can only be ordered online to my knowledge so I enjoy having the Pet Head option since Petco (and now Petsmart) sells it. 

One line of products I did not care for was the Chris Christensen line. I've tried out the White on White & the AfterBath. I can't really explain why I didn't like them, other than that they just didn't seem to be any better than something I could pick up at Walmart even...hehe.

London shakes before & during her bath and I choose to sort of ignore the behavior. I feel like if I say "ohh, poor baby..." then it will feed into it. Preston on the other hand doesn't care at all; Sometimes he lays down in the sink while I'm bathing him. LOL He's my perfect little angel!  London also has to go pee like 5x in 2 hours after her baths...It's so strange!

Briana, you should definitely give Nature's Specialties a try -- I think you would be really pleased with the results! Maggie (@LuvMyFurbaby.com) started carrying a few of the products in her store a while back so that I could order from her and I'm sure she would be willing to carry more of their line if there was a product you wanted to try!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 10 2010, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871999


> This is a great topic, Briana, since many of us are always searching for something even better to try! I prefer to have all of my products match (be the same brand) but that rarely happens, however -- hands down my favorite that I've tried thus far is Nature's Specialties.
> 
> Hair Type: London has a thick coat that tends to be more cottony I guess; She mats fairly easily and her hair is not as soft as Preston's. Preston's coat is a DREAM silk coat -- I do not brush him at all during the week and he has never had a single mat in his life!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Lisa! Keep 'em coming people!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

So first, what kind of coat does your maltese have(ie cottony, silky, thick)?
Maggie's coat is like a course silk, and medium thickness
Abbie's coat is like super silky, has nice shine and is super thick (also grows super fast)

What kind of Shampoo and Conditioner do you use?
I have been trying to use what I have of everything lol. Lately I have been liking CC Day to Day Shampoo because I don't have dilute. I have also been liking NS Aloe-remoisturizer Conditioner. I like using CH Clarifying Shampoo once a month.
I haven't found anything that I totally love.

What kind of daily grooming spray is your favorite?
I like our Pure Paws Shine Spray, it is nice and light. I want to try the Pure Paws Finishing Spray.

Also, does your baby shake when given a bath?
No. M&A don't like baths, but do pretty well. I keep the water warm and also sing and talk to them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The PurePaws Finishing spray has a nicer scent I think than the Shine. I also found that on Soda's coat (heavy slightly soft silk), the Shine left a sticky residue after a few days (it works just great for Roo). Tonia told me to try the Finishing on Soda and it is a lot better. I am still seeing some build up, but not the stickiness of the Shine. I strip my dogs' coats too often so everything comes right out.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 11 2010, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872261


> The PurePaws Finishing spray has a nicer scent I think than the Shine. I also found that on Soda's coat (heavy slightly soft silk), the Shine left a sticky residue after a few days (it works just great for Roo). Tonia told me to try the Finishing on Soda and it is a lot better. I am still seeing some build up, but not the stickiness of the Shine. I strip my dogs' coats too often so everything comes right out.[/B]


Thanks Jackie! I'm going to order PP finishing spray.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 11 2010, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872271


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 11 2010, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872261





> The PurePaws Finishing spray has a nicer scent I think than the Shine. I also found that on Soda's coat (heavy slightly soft silk), the Shine left a sticky residue after a few days (it works just great for Roo). Tonia told me to try the Finishing on Soda and it is a lot better. I am still seeing some build up, but not the stickiness of the Shine. I strip my dogs' coats too often so everything comes right out.[/B]


Thanks Jackie! I'm going to order PP finishing spray.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, thanks so much!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie has very fine cottony (matts if you breathe on it) hair. I bathe him weekly because he gets "scruffy" looking if I go longer than that. I also do all of his grooming myself. He is usually in a puppy cut or lamb cut with long hair on face and tail.

Bath Products:
Chris Christenson White on White (bluing - no bleach) shampoo alternate with Earth Bath Puppy Shampoo
CC Thick and Thicker protien rinse (every bath)
CC After Bath conditioner (every bath)

Daily Products:
Pet Head Furball detangling spray (my daughter says he smells like poptarts after I use the spray).

I tried the CC products because I was able to buy them as a trial size kit from www.cherrybrook.com. They have made a big difference in his coat color and appearance. I have a box full of products that we have tried and don't work for us (I need to sell them off) and still don't have the static under control. I've just ordered a bottle of The Stuff as it was recommended on the grooming forum http://www.petgroomerforums.com/chat/ and it sounds a little like Cowboy Magic. I'm hoping this will help because winter static is a hair nightmare for Bogie. I've also got a bottle of SouthBark Blueberry Facial on order. Another very well recommended product to help with cleaning the face and reducing discoloration. It is tear free and there are raves about how good it smells so we will see.

Bogie does shake a little when I give him a bath because he gets cold. I make sure and use warm (not tepid) water, run a heater in the bathroom, and get the bath done as fast as possible so I can get him under the dryer. He always burps when he shivers in the tub, so I think he gulps air/holds his breath when he is shivering. He doesn't love his bath, but he is well mannered about it.

I'm starting to save Bogie's trimmed hair (after bath so it is clean) so I can use it for a needle felting project. It mats so easily, I thought it would work as well as wool! LOL I'll have to post pictures if I'm successful.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So first, what kind of coat does your maltese have(ie cottony, silky, thick)?
*I think Hunter's would be classified as cottony and medium thickness on body but thinner on head and SLOW growing.*

What kind of Shampoo and Conditioner do you use?
*I'm like Lisa I love my stuff to match but right now it doesn't. I am using
1. Fur Butter on dry tail before bath and then after shampoo and I am leaving it on for a few minutes (his tail knots really badly!)
2. Cloud Star Lavendar and Mint conditioner on the rest of his body
3. A Whitening Shampoo monthly from John Paul
4. 365 shampoo for dry hair (we have run out of dog shampoo and I am trying to figure out what to purchase next - this shampoo is a people shampoo from whole foods).*

What kind of daily grooming spray is your favorite?
*I am currently using John Paul's Smooth Coat Instant Detangling Spray and I LOVE IT!!! I also have Cloud Star's Buddy Splash Relaxing Spray that I use mid week as a "freshen up" spray. I spray it on the comb and then gently comb through. It gives Hunter a little just out of bath smell and it's a quick clean.*

Also, does your baby shake when given a bath? Gigi has always tremebled in the tub and before AND after she gets in the tub. It never crossed my mind that she is afraid because she doesn't LOVE bath time, but she tolerates it very well. 
*Hunter used to shake before a bath and after but he has stopped shaking ever since I started bathing him in the tub and have started getting into the tub with him. I think he feels safer when I'm there with him. It's not ideal but it has taken the stress off of him and that's what matters to me. So, once a week Hunter and I enjoy a medium warm bath together.*

Thanks! I know I'm over-due on some new pics, but I'll be putting them up tomorrow for sure! 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The Stuff has silicone in it. Its great for dematting, but I would bathe after using it. Be careful where you spray as it will make the floor slick. I wouldn't use it every day.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 12 2010, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872610


> The Stuff has silicone in it. Its great for dematting, but I would bathe after using it. Be careful where you spray as it will make the floor slick. I wouldn't use it every day.[/B]


Thanks for the warning! I've read it can be very dangerous on floors. I plan on using it on him while he is still in the tub. Will try diluting and see how it goes. I'll post the results of my testing of both new products after I get them and bath time rolls around again.


----------

